# How long does dnp sides clear.



## idrinkwhey (Jan 9, 2022)

Currently been a week on 600mg dnp for about a week. I will continue this for another 7 days, how long will the heat sides, sweating stop after last dose? 
I’ve seen answer from anywhere from 3-4 days up to 2 weeks. I don’t care about the water retention etc, just want to know when will the sweating stop after last dose as I’ve got an unplanned trip coming up and wouldn’t want to sweat my balls off. Sorry for bad English.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 9, 2022)

3-4 days seemed pretty common for me


----------



## Ryu (Jan 10, 2022)

Spongy said:


> 3-4 days seemed pretty common for me


Same here. 1-3 days here, but that was at 200mg. 

It will be dose dependent I think to account for clearance times.


----------



## idrinkwhey (Jan 10, 2022)

Ryu said:


> Same here. 1-3 days here, but that was at 200mg.
> 
> It will be dose dependent I think to account for clearance times.


yea since I am on 600mg which is quite a high dose, was thinking it will take more than 3-4 days for me. Will just end it couple days early then.


----------



## Ryu (Jan 10, 2022)

idrinkwhey said:


> yea since I am on 600mg which is quite a high dose, was thinking it will take more than 3-4 days for me. Will just end it couple days early then.


I dont know how you could handle 600mg man. Even 200 had me feeling like a bag of nuns lol.


----------



## Beti ona (Jan 11, 2022)

Trial and error, each person responds differently, and very few will take doses as high as you. But the sweat should come off within a 4-5 days. 

Why did you use such high doses if you have no experience with the product?


----------



## Yano (Jan 11, 2022)

Wasn't too bad , she laid there n twitched for a while and talking about how wild it was ... ohhh ... dNp .... nevvvvvermind.


----------

